# Royal Bank Scotland Cashpoints



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Fortunately for me, there seem to be relatively few of them in the South, but I believe they present a significant security risk:

It would appear that these cashpoints always print out a receipt showing your balance when you take out cash from them. I always opt for no receipt, but they either dont ask, or do it anyway. I dont think most people are aware of this, & withdraw money, then merrily walk on their way. A few seconds later, the machine throws out a balance receipt...

If I was looking to rob somebody, I would be tempted to use this. I would watch people at the cashpoint & examine any un-noticed receipts. I would then pick victims with reasonable amounts of money in their accounts & act upon this.

I am not sure if this is far fetched or not, but I think it is really wrong that these machines always print out a reciept, even when I specifically *never* request them...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Interesting - we clearly have loads of them up here and I have *never* had this. I know that Natwest and RBoS IT systems have been slowly merged over the last couple of years and this may have something to do with it. That said, it certainly doesn't happen to me up here.

Incidentally, if you are visiting Scotland, and have concerns about taking Scottish notes back with you down south, you have two options:

(a) give the cash to me
(b) visit a Natwest teller as they dispense English notes. There is one in Glasgow somewhere, and one on George Street in Edinburgh.

Option (a) is the preferred option by the way.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes but a mini statement doesn't display your full account details. At least this is the case with Natwest. So you money is safe.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Re - Scottish bank notes - all fully legal etc blah blah - the Â£1 note being still legal in Engerland however the reason shops etc don't take them is 'cos they have no space for that type of note in the cash registers.
Also the Scottish notes are not welcome cos the poor wee English banks have to send them packing back up noth thus of course denting those huge profits.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just what sort of United Kingdom do we live in...... next they won't start taking the Scottish pound coin due to the thistle and the same with the Welsh one etc and vice versa


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But why Scottish people want to have their own notes? Welsh people don't. Perhaps they should be abolished all together?

Lets hope that the Euro will be here in the next few years...so no more fights between the English and the Scottish about money!!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Re - Scottish bank notes - all fully legal etc blah blah - the Â£1 note being still legal in Engerland however the reason shops etc don't take them is 'cos they have no space for that type of note in the cash registers.
> Also the Scottish notes are not welcome cos the poor wee English banks have to send them packing back up noth thus of course denting those huge profits.


Not strictly true. Scottish and N Irish bank notes are not *legal tender*. The only notes which are, are the ones issued by the Bank of England, as they are backed by gold held in the BoE's vaults. The Scottish and NI notes are issued by commercial banks, with no gold to back them, but have passed into everyday use as they have become accepted as currency. Sticking to the letter of the law anyone in the UK can refuse payment with these notes (although in reality, anyone who does is just being arsey)

Steve


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

BOLLOCKS.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> BOLLOCKS.


Now that's off your chest, why don't you say what you really mean?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BOLLOCKS.


It would be useful to know which comments that outburst was actually aimed at as well...as far as I know, Scottish legal tender was one of those things guaranteed with the act of union, along with superior educational and justice systems etc... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sno - thats some amount of trawling to get this topic back from Feb 10th.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It' only money.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> It' only money.


Glad you feel that way. Drop us a couple of k into the Livingston office next time you are passing....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Glad you feel that way. Drop us a couple of k into the Livingston office next time you are passing....


Well Brett, if ever an answer played up to an English idea of a Scottish stereotype, it's that one.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> BOLLOCKS.


 

Not so. Did a module on banking law as part of my degree (ooooooohhh get me!).

Were people also aware that cheques do not have to be pre-printed pieces of paper (i.e. from a cheque book)? Such as the farmer who paid for farm equipment by writing a "cheque" on the side of a cow with white dye? Legally, his bank had to honour it.

*yawn* back to sleep......


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I brought back a selection of Scottish notes and found that most shops will take them, though some won't take 20s as apparently they're easier to forge and its very difficult to tell. Of course most pubs won't touch any of 'em with a barge pole.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I brought back a selection of Scottish notes and found that most shops will take them, though some won't take 20s as apparently they're easier to forge and its very difficult to tell. Of course most pubs won't touch any of 'em with a barge pole.


I make a point of bringing Scottish notes down with me everytime I come - I actually go to the cash point to make a withdrawal specifically. Never had a problem yet in getting them accepted, and that includes pubs/clubs.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I should have said most pubs in Sheffield won't take them. You don't normally even need to ask as there's generally a sign behind the bar. :-/

I never have a problem offloading them though, there's always somewhere that will take them.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Well Brett, if ever an answer played up to an English idea of a Scottish stereotype, it's that one.


And your point is caller? ;D Show me the money....


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

well... i don't have a degree in 'Money' infact I really don't have any .... but what I do know...

Due to work I travel fecking everywhere and yes like a twat I forget to take 'ENGLISH' money with me, which is infact legal tender for 'GB' but... on an occassion where my wallet was lost and i was in a middle eastern country, all the cash I had was several hundred pounds in 'Scottish' Tender.
and yes the banks would not accept this.
But the good old British Embassy done there bit for me.
English money is tender GB, but because of the 'UK' and 'Sterling Pounds' Being printed on them 'AND' them being signed by the same bloke who's signature is on all GB-UK Notes.

GB in the big international money book = England
But UK in the big book refers to all UK currency denominations and as far as the British Embassy are concerned NO ONE can refuse legal tender of the UK which is what GB is now officially refered to in the Banking world.

So if they (embassy) managed to change my money at a bank while I was with them. that the bank had already refused me, I don't think it was because they were from the embassy, i just think they knew the law better than moi.

phew.........
this is experience, not text book stuff.

;D

Sno...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Not so. Did a module on banking law as part of my degree (ooooooohhh get me!).
> 
> Were people also aware that cheques do not have to be pre-printed pieces of paper (i.e. from a cheque book)? Such as the farmer who paid for farm equipment by writing a "cheque" on the side of a cow with white dye? Legally, his bank had to honour it.
> 
> *yawn* back to sleep......


Sorry but I too have to admit to having qualifications in Banking and everything said here by Steve Mc is true. Cows as cheques and all that.

Scottish money is, as has been said, not legal tender anywhere, but most people have learned to trust it. If we all started to use Monopoly money and everyone agreed then it would become 'real money' too look at what happened with Football cards when you were at school - tell me they were not accepted currency!!! Anyhoo onto my point.....

The Middle Eastern bank can accept anything it wants, apply any exchange rate, and give you local currency.

In the same way that a street trader may take your Rolex for a Tag watch if he wanted to. The Rolex does not have currency value but it does have real value which the trader knows he can turn into something else. So...

The Middle Eastern bank takes the Scottish money, which it 'regognises' as having value and sends the notes to the Scottish bank for 'collection'. The Scottish bank then credits the Middle Eastern bank with Sterling through the international payment system.

Scottish banks do this too. If you go in with UK Dollars you will most likley get the Sterling amount straight away. However if you go in with something a little more obscure Indian Rupees, Thi Bahts, Iraqi Dinar etc then they may choose to send them for collection and you will receive the moneys in time.

Perhaps the GB Embassy had an agreement with the Bank that they underwrote any transactions and would pay in the falure of the collection process.

So there you go, thank goodness I am not in 'real' banking any more, it's a bit dull!

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> UK Dollars


Are they the same as US Pounds?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Are they the same as US Pounds? Â


No, they are a special currency which is used by everyone not involved in IT Sales, sheesh, not know that?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> No, they are a special currency which is used by everyone not involved in IT Sales, sheesh, not know that? Â


Why should I believe you - you work for an English bank now...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Why should I believe you - you work for an English bank now...


EH! WHAT! HMMM! Â    

Oh I seem to have taken the bait!

I think you will find that out Head Office is still sitting there up on the Mound above Princes St in the heart if Edinburgh and our company number starts with 'SC' - Go and check with companies house.

Bit closer to home than Palo Alto, California. - Amazing what a quick web search can come up with!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Bit closer to home than Palo Alto, California. - Amazing what a quick web search can come up with!


Which is still not English....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> lol


You managed to escape the binny wagon for lunch then? ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> binny wagon


Where is that? - Corstorphine?

8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Where is that? - Corstorphine?
> 
> 8)


 ;D ;D ;D

and predicting sa|nTT's reply will be "bitch"... ;D


----------

